# Are there any Bluetooth OBD apps for the iphone?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Have seen the torque application for android phones and it looks impressive, but it appears that you have to buy a wireless obd dongle and an expensive app for the iphone?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got Torque for my Desite HD and it's brilliant. You need a bluetooth OBD dongle for any though as the car doesn't have bluetooth as standard.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah I have heard it is good, but to get an equivalent on the iphone it needs a wireless obd transmitter and the cheapest is £70 and then I believe the app is £20ish on top of that, I may as well get a htc san francisco for £87, bluetooth obd for £15 and leave my iphone free for sat nav!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got one like this, only £20 delivered, would that not do the job with the iphone?


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

No they work on different bluetooth I believe.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

is this what you mean as an app?

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dashcommand-obd-ii-gauge-dashboards/id321293183?mt=8


----------

